# Авиация > До 1945 >  Полки на "Бостонах" в СССР

## Morsunin

К сожалению у Кондратьева в книге «Бостоны» в Советском Союзе» как-то сумбурно описаны полки фронтовой авиации воевавшие на  «Бостонах».
Попытался собрать информацию обо всех полках воевавших на фронтах Великой Отечественной, не считая АДД и ВМФ.

С 9 июня 42-го в 4ВА сформирована 221бад на «Бостонах» в составе 57бап, 794бап, 860бап. Но уже с 24 июня она перебазировалась в состав 8ВА. В результате упорных боёв к 25 июля 794бад был расформирован, а 221 бад (57бап, 860 бап) выведена в резерв.
	В августе в дивизию прибыл из Закавказского ВО 754бап. 
	С 14 ноября 42-го 221бад вошла в состав 17ВА. В это же время в дивизию влился 45бап из ушедшей в тыл 244бад 2ВА.
	10 января 43-го 860бап убыл в тыл, где вошёл в состав 244бад. 
	221бад провоевала до 12 марта 43-го.
	45бап с апреля 43-го выведен из состава дивизии и переформирован в 45иап ДД.
Вместо него в дивизию прибыл из Закавказского ВО 8гв.бап.
	С 3 июня 43-го 221бад вошла в состав 6сак 16ВА. 
С июля по сентябрь 44-го 221бад входила в состав 6сак 6ВА. 
С сентября 44-го и до конца войны в 16ВА.

Второй дивизией на «Бостонах» вступила в бой 244бад. С 28 июня 42-го в составе 45бап, возможно 201бап, 861бап и 153иап на Аэрокобре I (возможно ещё 185иап на Аэрокобре I)  она вступила в бой в полосе 2ВА (числилась в МЗО).
	10 ноября 42-го 244бад выведена в резерв, при этом 45бап убыл в 221бад. 
	В декабре в дивизию прибыл из Закавказского ВО 449бап, а в январе 43-го 860бап из 221бад.
	С 10 февраля 43-го 244бад (449бап,860бап,861бап) вошла в состав 17ВА.
	21 мая 43-го в дивизию из Сибирского ВО прибыл 260бап.
	С июля по август 44-го 244бад в составе трёх полков (260бап, 860бап, 861бап) входила  в 2гв.бак 8ВА, с по августа по сентябрь 2гв.бак 2ВА, а 449бап оставался отдельным в 17ВА.
С сентября 44-го и до конца войны в 17ВА. 
2 декабря 44-го 860бап убыл из 244бад в тыл переучиваться на Ту-2.

	Следующей начала получать полки на «Бостонах» 219бад 4ВА: 
859бап прибыл в июле 42-го из фронтовой авиации Закавказского фронта, где воевал с 15 мая. В дивизии до 28 мая 43-го.
244бап провоевал с 18 августа по 20 сентября 42-го.
277бап с 17 сентября 42-го до 25 августа 43-го ( переведён в 132бад ).
452бап с 12 октября 42-го по 11 июля 43-го.  
48бап с 6 марта по 11 июля 43-го. 
244бап с 22 марта 43-го до 25 августа 43-го ( переведён в 132бад ).  
242бап с 3 июня по 19 июля 43-го.
	25 августа 43-го управление 219бад убыло в резерв, где получила 6бап, 35бап, 38бап на Пе-2.

	23 октября 42-го в 132бад 5ВА ( с апреля 43-го в 4ВА, с апреля 44 8ВА) из Закавказского ВО прибыл 63бап.
25 августа 43-го из 219бад прибыли 244бап и 277бап. 
2 сентября 43-го в дивизию прибыли из Закавказского ВО 367бап и 650бап (2-го формирования). Они провоевал в дивизии до 4 января 44-го – 367бап и 7 февраля 44-го – 650бап и убыли в новую 188бад МВО.
	С мая 44-го 132бад ( 63бап, 244бап, 277бап ) из Крыма перелетела в состав 6сак 16ВА.
С июля по  сентябрь 44-го 132бад входила в состав 6сак 6ВА. 
С 4 сентября 132бад убыла в резерв Белорусский ВО.
6 декабря 44-го 132бад ( 63бап, 244бап, 277бап ) вошла в состав 5бак 4ВА.

218нбад в августе 43-го переформированная в 218бад в МВО получила 48бап и 452бап из 219бад и 453бап из Закавказского ВО. 11 апреля 44-го вошла в состав 5ВА.

В сформированную в июне 43-го 321бад вошли 13гв.бап, 22гв.бап и 242бап. 
С 25 апреля 44-го 321бад вошла в состав 2ВА, а с августа 44-го и до конца войны в 8ВА.

В сформированную в сентябре 43-го 327бад вошли 640нбап, 765нбап и 970нбап, переформированные в бап, а 765нбап в 408бап.
С  8 декабря 44-го 327бад вошла в состав 5бак 4ВА.

С 17 марта 43-го в составе 2ВА действовал отд. 454бап на «Бостонах».
После по 4сентября 43-го убыл в тыл переучиваться на Ту-2.

В 1гв.сад 7ВА воевал на «Бостонах» 114гв.бап. С июня 44-го в 261сад 7ВА, сентября 44-го отдельный.
К сожалению не знаю когда 114гв.бап(137бап) пересел на «Бостоны».

----------


## cumulus

Спасибо! Очень интересно. А что можно сказать по авиации ВМФ?

----------


## Olkor

Из нашего:
http://www.iremember.ru/content/view/678/79/lang,ru/
http://www.iremember.ru/content/view/597/79/lang,ru/
http://www.iremember.ru/content/view/478/79/lang,ru/
http://www.iremember.ru/content/view/389/79/lang,ru/

----------


## Morsunin

По морской авиации в книге "Бостоны" в Советском Союзе" по моему всё.
С датами можно уточнить по перечням №17,18,19 на soldat.ru.
Ниже страница из книги.

----------


## Morsunin

Извините, пропустил 10 гвардейский бап, получивший Б-20 в феврале 1943 года. Их иногда прикрывала эскадрилья Нормандия. В апреле 1945 года полк выведен в тыл, для переучивания на Ту-2.

----------


## Ричард Глостер

Дополнение по 244 БАД

сформирована 12.06.1942 в Туле
Состав 45, 201, 453, 861 БАП на Бостонах
153 и 185 ИАП на Аэрокобрах
С 26.06 на Воронежском фронте в составе 2 ВА.
Первый день боевой работы 30.06.1942
02.08.1942 185 ИАП убывает в 6 ЗАБ
08.08.1942 201 и 453 БАПы убывают в тыл
25.09.1942 153 ИАП выбывает в тыл
10.11.1942 45 БАП в 221 БАД
12.11.1942 дивизия убывает в Тамбов на переформирование
12.12.1942 449 и 860 БАПы включаются в состав дивизии

Остальное по списку...

----------


## Morsunin

Спасибо за информацию. 
Хотелось бы знать источник, а то по ОБД последние потери 453бап за лето 42 года - 12 и 16 июля в 132 бад 5ВА. И по Перечню №12 453бап в боевом составе до 15 августа 42-го.
 С уважением, Морсунин А.И.

----------


## Ричард Глостер

Информация из исторического формуляра 244 БАД. Вернусь домой, смогу дать точную ссылку.

----------


## Ричард Глостер

ЦАМО. ф. 244 БАД. оп.1. д.1. "Исторический формуляр 244 БАД"

----------


## Morsunin

27.10.2010 вышла новая книга: Котельников  "Краснозвездные "американцы" Сталина. А-20 "Бостон" - штурмовики, бомбардировщики, торпедоносцы, истребители
Издательство: Эксмо  Серия: Война и мы. Авиаколлекция. 
 Пока не видел. Может кто прокомментирует?

----------


## В.Марков

А чего коментировать... Отстой !!! Фото старые всем известные, полностью убитые полиграфией. Текст уровня "In Action" - "галопом по европам". С прошлым изданием автора , книжки "Бостоны в Советском Союзе", серии "Военная Летопись" не идет ни в какое сравнение...  Вообще все "потуги" автора в серии Эксмо выглядят откровенно жалкими и убогими, покупать не советую.

----------


## OKA

Встретилось :

"На дне Финского залива обнаружен самолет времен Второй мировой войны. 11 мая, портал yle.fi сообщил о том, что во время исследования дна при строительстве газопровода «Северный поток-2» был найден самолет Douglas A-20 без видимых внешних повреждений.

Семейство самолетов Douglas A-20, известных в Советском Союзе как «Бостон», было разработано и производилось американской компанией Douglas Aircraft в годы Второй мировой войны. На одной базе были созданы штурмовик, легкий бомбардировщик, ночной истребитель и транспортный самолет, которые состояли на вооружении американской армии, а также поставлялись союзникам, в частности, Франции, Великобритании и СССР. К концу войны Douglas A-20 стал основным торпедоносцем советских ВВС — именно самолет одного из минно-торпедных полков Балтийского флота нашли на дне Финского залива.


  
Nord Stream 2 AG

Suomenlahden pohjasta löytyi ehjä pommikone – "Hyvin harvinaista" | Yle Uutiset | yle.fi

Торпедоносец принадлежал одному из двух минно-торпедных полков ВВС Балтийского флота, вооруженных «Бостонами» — 51-му или 1-му Гвардейскому. Информация о находке, которая лежит на глубине около 100 м, уже передана в Национальный совет Финляндии по древностям, и вскоре будет принято решение о дальнейшей судьбе самолета. В октябре 2014 года Warspot писал о том, что польские водолазы подняли со дна Балтийского моря американский бомбардировщик Douglаs А-20, потерпевший крушение во время Второй мировой войны.

«Бостоны» серийно производились с 1939 по 1944 год — за это время было построено почти 7500 самолетов. Они стали настоящими «рабочими лошадками» в военно-воздушных силах сразу нескольких армий антигитлеровской коалиции. Около трех тысяч этих самолетов по ленд-лизу попали в СССР, где пользовались заслуженной любовью летчиков."

«Подводный» бомбардировщик «Бостон» | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

----------

